# PC / Android File Copy Software on MTP?



## lgcharlot

I am using a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 (Android v 4.4.2. KitKat), and my home computers are a mix of XP laptops and a Win7 desktop machine. At least once a week, I need to copy files between this tablet and one or another of my PC's, and my frustration with the limitations of the MTP protocol has reached the breaking point. AFAIK, there is simply no way to force this tablet to use Mass Storage Mode instead of MTP, short of replacing the entire Samsung Android with some other OS and kernal, and there are no versions of Cyanogenmod for my tablet that actually work (I tried one and came within a hair's breadth of bricking the device, thank God I had made a TWRP backup before trying the Cyanogenmod install!). 
MTP is not natively supported on XP, and I have had a ton of trouble with finding and loading obscure drivers to make it work, but I finally have all of the XP laptops configured to read MTP. 

So my main question is: Does anyone on this forum know of any File Transfer utility that has TeraCopy-like features like CRC checking, but that works with MTP protocol Android devices? I have been waiting for a year to see if TeraCopy would come out with an MTP compatible version, but so far they haven't :sad:

I hate to keep removing the microSD card from the tablet and mounting it on the computer with a card reader just to do file transfers, but MTP is so flaky, unreliable, and corruption-prone that I often have to resort to this. If I could just get a version of TeraCopy or something similar, I could at least know immediately, by way of the CRC check, if the files transferred cleanly or were corrupted (MTP _frequently_ corrupts Jpegs, videos, and MP3's, at least it does on my Win7 desktop box). 
I understand why Android went to the MTP protocol, but the fact that they completely disabled Mass Storage Mode without giving the owner any choice is BS. Sorry if my epithet offends anyone.
Thanks!


----------



## SpywareDr

AirDroid?


----------



## lgcharlot

SpywareDr said:


> AirDroid?


Options like AirDroid and Cloud-based file transfer solutions like DropBox all have one fatal flaw: they require a WiFi Internet connection. When I am working out in the field somewhere, I will not have an Internet connection, because the device being discussed is a WiFi-only tablet, NOT a cell phone. And even when I am at home and I _do_ have an internet connection, doing a transfer via DropBox is excruciatingly slow (60 kb/sec), and doesn't address the issue that I want to use file management tools like TeraCopy and WinMerge, which can only "see" a connected SD card if it has a Drive Letter. TeraCopy sees DRIVES, not DEVICES, and AFAIK, only Mass Storage Mode satisfies this requirement. Are you listening, Google? BRING BACK MASS STORAGE MODE AT LEAST AS AN OPTION! MTP SUCKS!


----------



## SpywareDr

lgcharlot said:


> ... they require a WiFi Internet connection. When I am working out in the field somewhere, I will not have an Internet connection, because the device being discussed is a WiFi-only tablet, NOT a cell phone.


Toggle your cellphone's Hotspot On and then connect your tablet's WiFi to it. Your tablet is now connected to the internet via WiFi through your cellphone provider's nearest cellphone tower.


----------

